# Sharks..trinity river.



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

My buddys dad ran some line and been having hooks straightened out

Went back with better, stronger hooks same thing

Heres a 4 footer bit in half, anyone else been catching them


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Gar gotta eat too.


----------



## Tritonboy (Jul 11, 2012)

How far up the river are you fishing?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gar won't straighten out those hooks and doubt a bull shark would as well. Bite didn't come from a bull either. Gotta a gator doing damage to both.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Tritonboy said:


> How far up the river are you fishing?


North of i 10


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Not a gar for sure, had bulls straighten several times but true dont look like a shark bite probably gator


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Gator?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

wait a minute--------you are catching sharks north of I-10??


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> wait a minute--------you are catching sharks north of I-10??


That's correct


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Sharknado?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bulls will travel way up a river looking for food. They're dang near at the top of the food chain in a river. Bull sharks have been spotted in the Mississippi as far north as Illinois.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Gar won't straighten out those hooks and doubt a bull shark would as well. Bite didn't come from a bull either. Gotta a gator doing damage to both.


x2


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Gators gotta eat too.


----------



## Gjennings13 (Jul 21, 2013)

We had the same thing a few weeks ago in the same spot. Lots of gators were in the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i was wondering if there were bull shark in the trinity..seems like i may have a chance at one fishing for gar..


----------

